# e!Cockpit/Codesys Textliste für Alarmmanager beschreiben



## Weber Elektronik (11 November 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe folgende Aufgabenstellung. Ich programmiere gerade eine Melde Manager der die Verwaltung von Störungen und einen Automatischen Email Versand bei einem Fehlerfall vornehmen soll.
Die Meldungen werden über eine Funktion gesammelt die ich an beliebige Objekte Knüpfen kann und jede Meldung einzeln Konfigurieren kann. Bei jeder Funktion wird als Eingang noch ein melde text angegeben der mit der Aktuellen ID an denn Melde Manager übergeben wird. Zur Visualisierung nutze ich denn Alarm Manager. Die Übergabe und Auswertung der einzelnen Meldungen funktioniert so weit. Mein einziges Problem ist der Melde Text. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Ich die gesammelten Texte die in einem String Array gespeichert sind als Meldetexte an den Alarm Manager übergeben kann.
Die Latch Variable ist hierfür ungeeignet da bei 8 Byte Schluss Ist. Kann ich eventuell meine Meldetexte in die Textliste des Alarm Mangers eintragen?

Mit Freundlichen Grüssen
Hr. weber


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (19 November 2018)

Hallo Weber Elektronik,

könntest du dich bitte mit diesem Fall an den Wago Support wenden?


----------



## Vertipper (23 Januar 2019)

Hallo Weber Elektronik,

hast Du dafür einen Weg gefunden ?
Ich stehe derzeit auch vor der Aufgabe den Meldetext in der Alarmtabelle anzuzeigen und ebenfalls per Mail/SMS zu versenden.
Dazu muss ich entweder den Alarmmanager mit einem Stringarray füttern oder vom Programm auf die Textliste zugreifen.

Gruss


----------



## Weber Elektronik (24 Januar 2019)

Hallo Vertipper,

meine aktuelle Notlösung ist das ich Die melde texte händisch in den Alarm Manager eingetragen habe. 
Mein Meldemanagerbaustein übernimmt die komplette Verarbeitung und übergibt diese dann an denn Alarm Manger.
Nächster step wird sein das ich die Visualisierung mit einer Tabelle gestallten werde wo ich das Struct Array mit denn Meldungen Visualisiere.
Vorerst sieht es so aus als müste ich mir einen eigenen Alarm Maneger bauen der alles unterstüzt.
Wenn ich neues habe Berichte ich.

MFG


----------



## Weber Elektronik (24 Januar 2019)

Nachtrag:

Eine nicht sehr elegante Möglichkeit währe denn Melde-text über 10 Latch variablen aufzuteilen.
Dann hätte man Theoretisch 79 zeichen zur verfügung.
Die 10 Stringvariablen kannst du dann normal aus einem Array abfragen das du extern im Melde Manager Mit deinem Meldetext belegst.
Also ich meine das du deinen Melde text zerlegst in jeweils 8 Zeichen und dann in das Array schreibst.


----------

